# Adidas Tour 360 3.0 Shoes



## thecraw (Apr 8, 2009)

Just bought myself a nice pair of these from my pro on Monday, I had a little bit of money sitting in my account and my shoe fettish won through again, now own 3 pairs of Adidas shoes however these are the most comfortable ones I have ever worn.

Adidas have really got their act together in the golf shoe department and these are like wearing your slippers. If anyone is considering a new pair of shoes this year I can recommend these 100%.

Adidas had alot of leakage problems when they first entered into the golf shoe market on a big scale, however I have not had an issue with my last 2 pairs of adidas shoes, infact my black powerbands which are nearly 1 year old now still look brandnew and have never once let in water.

Some people love Fj's, some love Ecco, for me Adidas are simply awesome, maybe its just me but they fit better than any other shoe.


http://www.golfonline.co.uk/adidas-tour-360-golf-shoes-whiteblackred-p-4364.html

Thats the model I bought however my pro did them for Â£90 for me.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 8, 2009)

thecraw

I too am a big admirer of the latest adidas shoes although did wear a pair of the new FJ SYNRGs yesterday and they were brilliant - 18 holes straight out the box and no rubbing at all

Anyway, I digress, do you have the 360 LTDs as well? If so, how do you find them compared to the 3.0s?

I have both and prefer the LTDs so interested to hear what you think


----------



## thecraw (Apr 8, 2009)

Dont own a pair of LTD's just my Powerbands, these ones and an old Pair of 360's.

Once I win a few more medals or build up some more 2's money maybe I can try a pair of LTD's however that will mean another pair of golf shoes living in the boot to stop my good lady seeing them. 

I made a schoolboy error last week when unpacking after my Machrie trip and let her see the new Fj Dryjoys.

Doh!


----------



## MikeH (Apr 8, 2009)

thecraw

hope you do fill your boots and get the LTD's as sure a fellow Imelda Marcos of the golf shoe world you will appreciate the finer feature of the model! They are a significant upgrade on the original 360s and even more comfy that the 3.0s

As an aside I am familiar with old hide the new gear MO. Before I worked in the industry and could categorize any golf related purchase as 'work' to Mrs H I too kept a stash of gear in the car. 

Not quite a bad a a mate who was the biggest gear freak I have ever met being pulled up by his wife on having had a full set of sticks reshafted with Fujikura FIT-ON graphite shafts in his woods project Xs in his irons and for good measure had them and pured - total bill near Â£750.

She had got so wise to his trucks she had kept and inventory of his bag and noticed the new shaft bands! To say she went radio rentals is possibly one of the biggest understatements of all time


----------



## nmartyn (Apr 8, 2009)

i'm after a pair of the new Adidas 360 Sports. 
look the business and are lightweight/breathable.

already own two pairs of powerbands (white and black) but want something a little lighter/breathable for the summer.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 8, 2009)

Dont think my wife is that bad yet!!!!!! (I hope)

However to be fair I do beast the O/T which lets me have a few little perks as long as her hair looks lovely!!!!!!


----------



## Macster (Apr 8, 2009)

Ive got some 360 LTD's in white, and they are simply 'uber-comfy', absolute Dogzzz B........


----------



## MikeH (Apr 8, 2009)

fancy hair/new golf shoes. Sounds like a fair exchange no robbery arrangement to me!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2009)

I have always had an issue with adidas shoes coming up too small and tight. I am a standard size 8 in all shoes (including golf, football/cricket boots etc). However an adidas 8 has always felt smal with my toes touching the end of the shoe. Has that problem been fixed or do they still come 1/2 size too small. I do like the look of these and would be interested in giving adidas another go. My FJ's have always fitted straight from te box and so I'm loath to get a pair of shoes that may give me grief for the first few outings.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 8, 2009)

You still need 1/2 size larger for sure


----------



## Twire (Apr 8, 2009)

My one and only pair of Adidas were the same Homer, at least half a size to small. I then changed to Footjoys, and have had nothing else since.


----------



## andiritchie (Apr 8, 2009)

Good review,i like Adidas shoes myself owning 3 pairs of powerbands 

Had one pair 2 years playing the wettest,mud ridden courses and they still are fine 

Ill have to have a look at the 360 3.0's though the powerband 2 look good as well


----------



## Macster (Apr 8, 2009)

But strangely, I'm an 11, & my 360 Ltd's are perfect in 11 for me.


----------



## HTL (Apr 8, 2009)

I have the 360 3.0 in black / silver. They took ages to break in and caused some savage blisters. However, since getting over this "issue" they have been ace, but they are bloody hot! 

Think I will treat myself next month to some limited in White.


----------



## Cernunnos (Apr 9, 2009)

But strangely, I'm an 11, & my 360 Ltd's are perfect in 11 for me.
		
Click to expand...

The LTD version offer a wider fitting than the standard 360 shoe. Been tempted on more than one occasion to invest in a pair of 360LTD shoes but I'm not sure how this would go down with the good lady.... "what? another pair of shoes?!"


----------



## Dodger (Apr 9, 2009)

Buy Adidas each time I need new pair, latests being 360 tours I think and I have yet to find a pair of shoes that are as comfortable as Adidas especially when worn for the 1st time.


----------



## thegogg (Apr 10, 2009)

I had to send both the original tour 360 and the 360 mark 2 shoes back as they both leaked badly. The pro told me they'd had a 50% return rate on them so I've gone for Nike Elite Zoom. Love the look of the 360 3.0 shoes but I'm now wary about Adidas waterproofing.


----------



## welshjim22 (Apr 11, 2009)

Fancy the LTD masters edition withn green stripes.  But can't face wearing another pair in so soon after the last.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 12, 2009)

Mine were like slippers straight out of the box if that helps your decision. Uber cummfy!!!!!


----------



## Putting_Green_Pro (May 3, 2009)

these shoes are amazing. although they are a bit pricey these certainly do look the part. Unfortunately i have never been able to own a pair as i have massive feet and would need a size 14! by the way if anyone had any size 14s it would be much appreciated


----------



## Yerman (May 3, 2009)

Love adidas -only shoes I can get round 18 holes in comfort (dodgy feet), have tried footjoys and Hitec but alway gone back to adidas. I own 3 pairs not to become the Imelda Marcos of golf shoes but because the water proofing never seems to last more than 1 winter but obviously no problem wearing then in the dry. But every winter a new pair.


----------



## stevek1969 (May 3, 2009)

Great shoes and look the business as well had the original 360's and they lasted great there like wearing slippers.Had a pair of Nike air zoom but they leaked leaked something terrible


----------



## M1tch (May 4, 2009)

i am getting some of these because their nice and comfortable


----------



## golfnut18 (May 22, 2009)

holy C***!! looks like im seriously behind in the shoe stakes, ive only got one pair.    
how much do you guys think youve spent of golf shoes ( total ) last few years?


----------



## HTL (May 22, 2009)

Â£250, just got myself a new pair of 360 LTD and have a pair of 3.0, both in Black.


----------

